# Some Texas Air



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

went to a local meet and one of our friends took some shots
technically, the mk4 is from Florida









_Quote, originally posted by *nate* »_


































thanks for the pics nate!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

AJ, again... car is so on point with those wheels.. and everything flows just sweet!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

Thanks Kevin! Just following you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cant wait to see what you have in store! RS's as a winter wheel... oh man, i cant imagine whats for show!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Damn man... Damn.


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

all of them cars are truely awesome they look soooooooooooo goood


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

They look great.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (AlexsVR6)*

aj, your car is ****ING SICK.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (d.tek)*

woo hoo santi is still around


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*

I just spoke to Santi last week!
Lookin' good guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

cant believe i left before yall took pics... lame


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (joelzy)*

Santi's car looks really low.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

looks so good







I love the wheels on f_399's gti


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*

Dang guys, the rides are looking sik from the last time I saw them at the Cupcake meet!








Now I really cant wait to get back form this deployment, so we can do a Texas _air suspension_ GTG! 
-Joe


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

That mk4 is the fail.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (passat_98)*

So sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (Aloha-boy)*

I agree!


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

hawt damn! all of your rides look absolutely amazing! great work guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by veeko at 2:53 PM 3-23-2010_


----------



## nateee (Jul 12, 2008)

your welcome for the pics guys








haha 
LOVE all 3 cars so much haha


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (nateee)*

I still think the other jetta with lambo doors looked the best jk








Clean cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

that Jetta with the Lambo doors WAS SO GANGSTA! We should've asked him to join in the pics!!! 
Matt.. ur car sucks at life... get bak to work on the mk6...


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

wish i couldve made it!


----------



## Chris-tA-4 (Jan 20, 2010)

I want Santi back








PS...it's Chris with A4 and RS's


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (joecastro420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joecastro420* »_ 
so we can do a Texas _air suspension_ GTG! 


Its called hot water blast.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Chris-tA-4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris-tA-4* »_I want Santi back








PS...it's Chris with A4 and RS's















sorry bro... 
I wanna put you in contact with my buddy to shoot your car...


----------

